# usb plug on DVD player



## fred1diver (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi everyone, I have a quick question regarding the USB plug on my Lg RH387-m DVD player/recorder
will it recognise my computer as an external hard-drive and be able to play my media thru my home theatre?
thanks in advance
FRED


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

No, the USB connection is for flash drives only.


----------



## fred1diver (Jan 14, 2009)

, oh well it was worth hoping...
thanks
FRED


----------

